# Fighting African Cichlids



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a cichlid in my tank that I think is a Kenyi (all in the tank are African Cichlids). She (I think) has sorta been the queen of the tank but she hasn't been aggressive to any of the other cichlids. Yesterday I bought another Kenyi and put him (I think) in the same tank. The female was so aggressive that the new male was miserable and stayed at one corner at the top of the tank. They calmed down overnight when the light was off but started up again today. Finally the male faced down the female and they went round and round for about an hour. Now he has become the King of the tank and the female is up in the corner. Is there any chance these two will find peace together? Any suggestions on what to do? I have currently moved the new male to a different tank but it is very small and is not really big enough for him to stay in. My big tank is 30 gallons and there are only 6 cichlids when I added the new male.

:-(


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your tank should be piled about 3/4 of the way to the top..from end to end and at least 1/'2 way from back to front...lots of places for them to go to for shelter...
i have found that rift lake cichlids fight less when a bit overcrowded....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

males are yellow, females purple. They are great fish. However, you should keep about 10 fish in a 55 and move up to a 75 or 90 when they get big. The other thing to do is keep removing the biggest yellow one. Even the females are aggressive, but they are harem spawners and male / male aggression is most likely to be deadly. 

Agree with the fill the tank to the top with rocks. Cut PVC is also good if you are poor, or 'cichlid stones' if you are rich.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

In addition to getting a larger tank (ideally 75-90gal when keeping hyper-dominant species such as kenyi), more rocks and more mbuna's, also add more female kenyi (3 or 4 more for the male). Add new mbuna's in groups of 4 or more at a time.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! I have a lot more hiding space and am going to make some PVC pipe tunnels as well.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

also might try totaly redecorating the tank when adding new fish. That way they all need to find a new place to claim and won't bother with eachother as much. This always works for me when I change my cichlid tanks.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

mpfsr said:


> also might try totaly redecorating the tank when adding new fish. That way they all need to find a new place to claim and won't bother with eachother as much. This always works for me when I change my cichlid tanks.


I did this as well since I added some new pieces and it really seemed to help with the aggressive.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Very happy there getting along now..just keep an eye on them when they don't no your looking. Most of the time they will work out there hierarchy and you wont have any problems but better safe than sorry..

GL with them, would love to see some pics


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

PARMA OHIO !!!!!!!!!! geez...that's where all the polish people live....i know...i grew up there....lol..
you don't wear white socks ; do ya ?


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

lohachata said:


> PARMA OHIO !!!!!!!!!! geez...that's where all the polish people live....i know...i grew up there....lol..
> you don't wear white socks ; do ya ?


only when I wear shorts 

hello neighbor


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i live up by the zoo now.....have you joined the CAS yet ? they meet the 1st tuesday of the month at 7:30 pm at the zoo...

www.clevelandaquariumsociety.org


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not a member to that club..I have never had much time during the week til lately.. I will try to make it next month. I checked out there web sight you had under the post. And gonna join..thx for the info. you can never have to many fish loving friends


----------

